# 20 inch LED Computer Monitor?



## mathai (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi All,
Can you suggest me the best LED monitor availaible currently ? Should i go for LG/Samsung/Dell/Benq ? Is there any way which i can get a 1080p in a 20 inch ?

Also i am planning to couple this with my PS3 in future (i mean when i buy a PS3  ).

My budget is max 7k.This is going to be my first LED monitor  and request all your expert comments on this.


Thanks,
Mathai


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 8, 2010)

i dnt think there is any monitor Full HD in ur price range and screen size


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 9, 2010)

Benq G2220HD @ 7300
Dell ST2220L @ 8500

They are 22" monitors, 1080p.

Dell one is also LED and has a HDMI port


----------



## mathai (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks pulkitpopli2004 and Ishu for your suggestions.

@Ishu ,
how about Dell ST2220L is it 8.5K alltogether (i mean inclusive of all taxes) ?
I am currently at Bangalore.
Also there was one user in techenclave forum,who claimed some serious problem at edges of this monitor.Just was worried about this.
My main purpose is to play games and watch movies on this monitor.


----------



## mathai (Dec 10, 2010)

When i enquired about ST2220L at Dell call center.They replied me back that it hasn't launched in India yet 

@Ishu,is the price including all taxes?
Is there any BENQ model which is LED based available at India...
I am  put up at Bangalore.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 10, 2010)

Benq e2200HDL @ 8k

IMO if you can find ST2220L then it will be better than any other in this price range.

SMC international has it in stock (sometimes). Call them as it is not listed on the site.

And yes they are inc tax.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 10, 2010)

definately first try to find Dell ST2220L.. u will find it in some shop in stocks. oderwise purchase online..

n if in any case u dnt find dat monitor dan go with benq..


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 10, 2010)

It is now listed on their(SMC) site.

*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=64&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=93


----------



## gdatuk (Dec 15, 2010)

Whatever it is, never go for Samsung. I had a very bad experience with their service though mine is still under warranty. big time loosers


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 15, 2010)

mathai said:


> When i enquired about ST2220L at Dell call center.They replied me back that it hasn't launched in India yet



Whaaat...its not launched in India.......



mathai said:


> Is there any BENQ model which is LED based available at India...



Yes,BenQ has LED monitors but they way too costly....
BenQ V2220H LED 21.5"  @14.5k


----------



## mathai (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi All,
Thanks for the inputs.I have finally bought Dell ST2220L (21.5 inch Led and FullHD) from SP Road bangalore at cost of 8700/-.Guess you can get it for more lesser price.Dint start using it.Will keep you posted with my reviews soon.


----------

